# where to buy silica sand



## fahrenheitfan1 (Nov 23, 2012)

hey everyone, i am looking to purchase silica sand, anyone know where to buy it, i heard home depot has some, but i went to multiple places and i can't find it any where, if you have purchased some, can you put the place you bought it from and which isle, thank you in advance.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Dragon Discount used to have it. Sold by the pound. I am not sure they still do but you can call and ask. It was very fine textured, white colour.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

search on Google


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

*sand*

dragon has some i just got 15lbs last week.
they will sell 50 lbs for $45 from what i remember


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

Cooksville lumber in Mississauga carries it I believe. It's actual silica sand, not pool filter. About $10 for a 50lbs bag.


----------



## fahrenheitfan1 (Nov 23, 2012)

hey everyone thanks for the replys, but i live in the woodbridge area and most of these places are much to long of a drive, i appreciate the help though, and will continue looking


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

G...o...o...g...l...e!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Most sand from home depot or any building supply store is going to be silica sand. 

Commercial building supply stores and masonry supply stores will have what you're after in different colours. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

